# Hunter X-Core Add-ons



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I've seen a few people on here who have the Rachio controller. It seems very nice and very customizable. Right now I have the Hunter x-core. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience or opinions on keeping my current system and just adding a rain sensor or soil moisture sensor.

I'm not opposed to getting the Rachio, but it seems like it will ask questions that I don't have the answer to (nozzle type, GPM, soil type, etc.). It seems like I could just set my Hunter to water the equivalent of 1" every Monday. Hook up a rain/soil sensor to prevent it if its raining or has recently rained. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't feel like I need to run one sensor at a time if the soil is 80%, the sun is at 40deg, and the earth's axis is 3deg...but maybe I do :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To me the main benefit of the rachio is being able to control the system remotely from the cell phone. If your current system meets your needs, keep it.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

My options seem to be:
(1) Hunter Solar Sync Add-on - Can do ET/Rain/Freeze so it can adjust for weather and rain - $125
(2) New Rachio Control System - Most know it's capabilities - $190 (thought Amazon had it for $160 a few days ago)


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a coupon for $149 ...friend n family offer for anyone. I paid 200 a few months ago


----------

